
Ask HN: Does anybody need help with DevOps - sagespidy
Due this pandemic situation, i have a lot of free time on my hands. If anyone requires any kind of help in AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, Ansible, Jenkins, Docker, K8s , i will be glad to help<p>contact : shailender.birmaan2@gmail.com
======
autotune
I would be very careful with this. What happens if you make a wrong config
change and it results in a loss of business dollars? You could get sued
working for nothing. I'd love to help as well but I also don't want to take on
unnecessary risk unless someone is paying me to do so and has the right
insurance and protections in place for me. If you're offering help in a sort
of hands-off way that might be another thing, just be careful.

~~~
lazyant
Professional liability insurance plus a careful (lawyer-approved?) engagement
letter. Unfortunately even helping for free costs money out of pocket if you
want to mitigate risks.

------
danielscrubs
I tried Googling but I'd really appreciate some advice.

I have my own server for some hobby projects and I'd really want a plug and
play solution for checking git-repos with docker-files and starting them with
their own URL for different branches.

Right now, if I have 20 projects with 20 branches, that's 400 endpoints that
needs to be configured.

And what's best practice with canary deployments via git.

So my question is, does it exist a solution and what should I search for
besides CI/CD?

~~~
sagespidy
So assuming , you will be using a single domain with 400 sub-domains, you
could use an ansible role/playbook. that will \- check-out code \- build your
docker image, start the container on some port \- register your docker with
nginx and create a virtual host \- or register them with ALB and create a
listener \- make a subdomain for you app/branch

you can have branch-name, docker port and sub-domain as variable and define
them at run time PS : Not the best solution, but could work for your use case

------
acd
Idea: Help charity do a you may never sue me for anything clause. Get
reference back.

~~~
sagespidy
Great idea . Thanks

------
davismwfl
I have some devops work we could outsource, it isn't a lot but it is some
things we critically need. Don't see anyway to contact you, if you are
interested my email is in my profile and we can chat from there.

~~~
sagespidy
sent you an email

------
tucaz
Is it free? Paid? How do people get in touch with you?

~~~
sagespidy
free if you are in crisis and can't pay. If you can pay, you are most welcome.

Added contact info

~~~
mister_hn
Can you upload somewhere (GitLab, GitHub, BitBucket) and then put a banner for
buying a beer?

~~~
sagespidy
sorry, didn't get you

------
kim0
On a related note, I'm looking to build ops related saas services. If anyone
has ideas they'd pay for, would love to learn more

------
thegabe2491
Sent you an email today write me when u get the chance could really use the
help!!!!

